# Einrichtung Zend-Erweiterung...



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe von meinem Chef ein Resellerpaket erhalten. Er hat das Ganze mit ispconfig realisiert auf einem Ubuntuserver. Ich habe natürlich nicht direkt auf den Server Zugriff sondern nur über ispconfig.

Ich habe mir das Manual durchgelesen und habe schon eine Domain samt weitere Domain aufgeschaltet die ich bei einem Domainrobot gekauft hatte. Die Indexseite funktioniert.

Jetzt wollte ich ionCube auf der Webseite nutzen also verschlüsselten php-Code entschlüsseln lassen mit ionCube. Ich habe das Web als Safe PHP eingerichtet was ja dem Namen nach sicher eine gute Idee ist. Danach habe ich mir für Linux das ionCube-Decoder-Paket geladen. Dieses habe ich auf der selben Ebene wie das web-Verzeichnis eingestellt. Es ist auch das richtige web-Verzeichnis da die index.html darin auf Änderungen reagiert.

Danach habe ich eine php.ini gesucht. Bei einem anderen Provider hatte ich die Möglichkeit mit hidden files auf /.php_ini/php.ini zuzugreifen. Darin habe ich dann den pfad zu ionCube reingeschrieben und es hat sofort funktioniert. Sogar ohne Serverneustart scheinbar. Nur mit ispConfig ist das wohl nicht so einfach.

Erstmal habe ich den Pfad rausgefunden indem ich die per phpinfo() rausgefunden habe wo die index-datei liegt. dementsprechend habe ich diesen pfad gebaut:
zend_extension = /var/www/web6/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so

Sollte stimmen denke ich. Nur wo reinschreiben. Zugriff auf eine php.ini habe ich nicht gefunden im ftp. Dann habe ich mich an die Apache Direktiven gehalten. Ich habe zwar nicht gefunden was da wirklich reinkommt aber es funktioniert auch nicht wenn ich:

register_globals = on
zend_extension = /var/www/web6/ioncube/ioncube_loader_lin_5.2.so

da reinschreibe.

Wie kann ich das denn hinbekommen?

Ich habe auch testweise das php safe mode wieder rausgenommen aber die Testdatei von ionCube meint es wäre trotzdem noch aktiv.

Weiß jemand wie ich das machen kann?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

> Wie kann ich das denn hinbekommen?


Bitte Deinen Chef das die Extension in der php.ini einzubinden. Als Reseller kannst Du das nicht machen, da Du keine ausreichenden Rechte dafür hast.


----------



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Ist ja doof. Ob er das macht weiß ich nicht da auf dem Server auch noch andere Sachen liegen. Und ob er da irgendwas installieren will...

Gibt es denn bei ispconfig nichts ähnliches wie diese persönliche php.ini? Die hatte ich bei einem ganz normalen Hosting. Da bin ich nicht einmal Reseller...

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

> Gibt es denn bei ispconfig nichts ähnliches wie diese persönliche php.ini?


Das gibt es schon, aber dazu muss der Server suphp einsetzen und Der Administrator muss Dir das apache Direktiven Feld freischalten.


----------



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Was gehört denn in die Apache-Direktiven? Das was auch in die php.ini reinkäme? Ich habe dazu keine Beispiele gefunden...

Und was ist eigentlich mit Host bei einem Web gemeint? Da kann wohl www, www2 oder ähnliche Sachen stehen aber wozu ist das überhaupt?

Um eine Domain auch mit www nutzen zu können muss dazu immer extra eine Co-Domain eingerichtet werden?

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Du solltest erstmal feststellen mittels phpinfo(); Befehl, ob suphp oder mod_php eingesetzt wird. Standard ist mod_php und da kannst Du sowieso keine eigene php.ini verwenden.



> Um eine Domain auch mit www nutzen zu können muss dazu immer extra eine Co-Domain eingerichtet werden?


Nein, dafür ist ja das host Feld da.


----------



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Es ist scheinbar mod_php installiert. Ich hatte angenommen suphp wäre nur ein Zusatztool.

Dann bleibt mir wohl nur der Versuch meinen Chef zu überzeugen oder ein anderes Hosting zu nehmen...

Und die Apache Direktiven sind auch nur mit suphp nutzbar?

Dafür ist das Host-Feld also. Das heißt was ich da eingebe gilt als Subdomain die auf die Hauptdomain weitergeleitet wird? www ist ja auch eine Subdomain...

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

> Und die Apache Direktiven sind auch nur mit suphp nutzbar?


Nein, das ist immer verfügbar.


----------



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Und was kommt in die Apache Direktiven rein? Ich habe noch kein Beispiel irgendwo gefunden wo ich das abschätzen könnte...

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Wir der Name schon sagt, apache Direktiven. Mehr Infos zu möglichen apache Direktiven:

http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/


----------



## SebastianJu (13. Dez. 2008)

Ok. Danke für die Antworten...

Grüße!
Sebastian


----------

